# Wellcare vs Humana Gold HMO...



## hecrowefl3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a pt who had surgery at the end of Dec 2011 and was covered by Wellcare HMO ins; pt returned for a f/u visit included in the global in Feb 2012 and now has new coverage w/Humana Gold HMO; eff 1.01.12.  My question is:  who is responsible if there are any charges  (ie xray) on the f/u visits?   Any help would be greatly appreciated, thx


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 23, 2012)

The new policy that is effective 1-1-12 would be responsible.  The fact that the patient just had surgery isn't relevant.  Current charges fall under new policy, so thats where the claim should go.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hecrowefl3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Heather*

Thank you...that's what I thought also.  Brain fog!!


----------

